# Fertilizing first year bermuda sod



## bean75003 (Mar 1, 2020)

I have been reading through the bermuda bible and trying to follow its guidelines as this is my first experience with bermuda, or any really nice yard for that matter lol. I am planning on applying Peter's (now Jack's) water soluble plant food for my first application of fertilizer to the lawn. I would just like some confirmation that this is the route I should take for this new sod before applying. I am going to target 1 pound of Nitrogen for this application, so that would be 5 lbs. of plant food per 1,000 square feet, correct????


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

You are correct with your calculations, but 1 lb/M of nitrogen this early in the season might not be a good idea, especially with the still lingering threat of frost. How big is your yard and are you spraying it or spreading it?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

bean75003 said:


> I have been reading through the bermuda bible and trying to follow its guidelines as this is my first experience with bermuda, or any really nice yard for that matter lol. I am planning on applying Peter's (now Jack's) water soluble plant food for my first application of fertilizer to the lawn. I would just like some confirmation that this is the route I should take for this new sod before applying. I am going to target 1 pound of Nitrogen for this application, so that would be 5 lbs. of plant food per 1,000 square feet, correct????


1 lb of N as a soluble application is a lot. Less is more with the Jack's brand plant foods. 0.25 lb of N applied 14 days apart will perform a lot better than 1 lb of N applied all at once. Is there any reason why 1 lb of N is needed all at once. It has been a long time since I have applied a full lb of N. The results achieved do not justify it.


----------



## bean75003 (Mar 1, 2020)

I am new to all of this and just read that 1 lb on N was recommended in the bible. It is going to be sprayed on the lawn. It seemed like a lot to me. Also, can I use any concentration of the fertilizer as long as I stick to the .25 lb on N rule?

After doing this first application and waiting for a couple of weeks to do another, should that be it for applying a liquid fertilizer? Should I plan on doing a granular or stick to doing a .25 of liquid fertilizer every couple of weeks?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

bean75003 said:


> I am new to all of this and just read that 1 lb on N was recommended in the bible. It is going to be sprayed on the lawn. It seemed like a lot to me. Also, can I use any concentration of the fertilizer as long as I stick to the .25 lb on N rule?
> 
> After doing this first application and waiting for a couple of weeks to do another, should that be it for applying a liquid fertilizer? Should I plan on doing a granular or stick to doing a .25 of liquid fertilizer every couple of weeks?


If I remember correctly, the Bermuda Bible calls for 1 lb N/M every month. If you have the time, spray 0.25 lbs per week. You could also do 0.5 lbs every two weeks but I wouldn't spray more than that in one app. At the 0.5 lb rate you'll probably need to water it in to prevent sizzling the grass. Spraying is the way to go IMO, but if you don't have the time or your yard is too big, 1 pound of N per month in a slow release fertilizer will work just fine.


----------

